# bacterlife



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I have brought some bacterlife cleaning treatment. How much do you use in a 48x12 tank(i think thats 55gal) not sure.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

tanks have three dimensions. But I would assume a 55. Bacterlife is to speed up the cycling process? But anyways it should say on the bottle. I have never use any of this so I wouldn't know.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

It says on the bottle Initial dose of 14 drops of BACTERLIFE treats 4.5 litres (1 gal.) of aquarium water. 
Weekly dose thereafter 7 drops of BACTERLIFE per 4.5 litres (1 gal.) of aquarium water. 
Distribute evenly over the surface of the water.

So do i just put 7 drops in a week or more.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

My maths is sh*t so does nobody know how many drops per week i would have to put it.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Assuming you have a 55 gallon tank, your first dose would be 770 drops (14 drops X 55 gallons). After a week, you would then add 385 drops (7 drops X 55 gallons) weekly until it cycles.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats alot of drops,that take me ages to put 770 drops infrom the bottle. Any other ideas on how to measure the drops.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's not really an exact science but 1 tsp is approx. 75 drops. So your first dose would be a little more than 10 tsp, then add 5 tsp a week later.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks donh, It's me i'm crap at maths you see. Failed it at school and gave up after my second time.


----------

